# No Snow In NJ & Northeast



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

I have been watching the weather like a hawk lately and I havent even seen the slightest chance for snow in the NJ area... Some upper northeast but nothing for nj in particular. Is everyone else seein the same thing, or has anyone heard anything different??? and another thing that is buggin me is the temps! Everyone else seeing temps above 40 almost 50's for the next 15 days!? Im thinking about starting to work on other jobs since the ground isnt frozen... Just afraid to tear into something and then get stuck with freezing temps and snow!

Just bought a new plow and 2 new blowers and they have been sitting collecting dust since september!


----------



## djt1029 (Oct 3, 2011)

bdlawncare;1392632 said:


> I have been watching the weather like a hawk lately and I havent even seen the slightest chance for snow in the NJ area... Some upper northeast but nothing for nj in particular. Is everyone else seein the same thing, or has anyone heard anything different??? and another thing that is buggin me is the temps! Everyone else seeing temps above 40 almost 50's for the next 15 days!? Im thinking about starting to work on other jobs since the ground isnt frozen... Just afraid to tear into something and then get stuck with freezing temps and snow!
> 
> Just bought a new plow and 2 new blowers and they have been sitting collecting dust since september!


We've had years like this before, snow before New years in this area's really just a bonus, we're just spoiled because of last years xmas storm that lead into a busy winter combined with the october storm. The snow will come, its just a matter of time. Temperatures seem like they should be dropping a bit after new years. That being said I am knocking out a grading job this week that I originally had scheduled for late march


----------

